# Low power brushless



## Seanlovechild (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi can anyone help. got a none running gen been stored for a wile. I cleaned out carb, fuel tank , spark plug and pull cord And now it runs. The thing is I have very low power and have tested the pink wires they are 8v the red and black are 8v the green are 0v please see photo. I Am not sure if I have tested correctly. Please advice I think I have tested capasertor correctly it tests ok I will check engine rpm is correct next not sure what it should be. Don't know what make it is.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

How did you test the capacitor?

If you google CBB61 you'll find a variety of capacitors. Search for one with 15uf and rated at least 350vac.

A bad capacitor will affect the output voltage.

In the US most portable generators run at 3600 rpm.


----------



## Seanlovechild (Apr 26, 2015)

Just checked rpm it only runs at 2800 but I have speed screw all the way in. Capasertor has cracked case so think I need new one.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Check the spring tension on the governor. Yes, replace the cracked capacitor.


----------



## Seanlovechild (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi thank you have fitted new capacitor to generator and now have power 190v upped rpm untill voltmeter reads 230v now all ok


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the update


----------

